# My dog is acting weird as of today? :sad5:



## Mayret91 (Feb 7, 2012)

When i woke up he was right next to me just staring at me. I tried moving him over to me and squeaked (cry). I tried it again and he snapped at me. I then put him on the floor and he hid under my bed. I eventually grabbed him out and put a piece of bread in front of him. He LOVES bread & he didn't even eat it. He has his ears down with his tail down between his legs. He's just acting sooo weird. I started panicking and took him to a Vet that opened today. He checked his legs, neck, weight, temperature & nothing. The vet told me he was ok. He gave him a shot of some antibiotic and after he eats i have to give him a pill fore every 12 hours. He is still acting super weird. Right now he is on top of my bed with a cover on top of him. If i go on the bed he doesnt even bother coming. He looks sad..Is he sick ?  i get sooo sad seeing my babies like that.
Have any of you experienced this before? If you have, what has it been.

Thank you for your help


----------



## MariosMumma (Nov 25, 2012)

He could just be feeling under the weather and that's why he's distancing himself from you give him some time he will come to you I'm sure 




Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Sounds like pain to me. Could he have fallen or gotten stepped on or something dropped on him?


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

If the vet says he is otherwise healthy, is it possible he's picking up on some negative energy somewhere? Dogs are super sensitive to change. Also, what medication is he getting every 12 hours? It's possible his tummy just isn't handling it well. And, if he wasn't hungry beforehand anyway, could just be a compilation of things. What do you feed him? Has he eaten his meals since and how are his poo's? Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Has anything changed lately in your home?

We had a dog once that was doing this and we went and had x-rays done and blood work and it turned out he was okay. It ended up that Shadow did not like going to obedience training so he was acting weird because of it. He did the same thing when we moved one time.

Some dogs do not do well with change. 

I would keep an eye on him. If his poos are soft I would try a bland diet in case he ate something he shouldn't have. Make sure he is getting plenty of water and if he is not eating put some honey or karo syrup on his gums so his blood sugar doesn't bottom out.
Good luck I hope he feels better soon!


----------



## Mayret91 (Feb 7, 2012)

LostLakeLua said:


> If the vet says he is otherwise healthy, is it possible he's picking up on some negative energy somewhere? Dogs are super sensitive to change. Also, what medication is he getting every 12 hours? It's possible his tummy just isn't handling it well. And, if he wasn't hungry beforehand anyway, could just be a compilation of things. What do you feed him? Has he eaten his meals since and how are his poo's? Hope he feels better soon.


well he's been acting like this since this morning. Last night he was fine playing with my other dog and he ate all his food. He eats Ceaser wet food & sometimes eukanuba. He already peed today, no poop.


----------



## Mayret91 (Feb 7, 2012)

intent2smile said:


> Has anything changed lately in your home?
> 
> We had a dog once that was doing this and we went and had x-rays done and blood work and it turned out he was okay. It ended up that Shadow did not like going to obedience training so he was acting weird because of it. He did the same thing when we moved one time.
> 
> ...


only thing that has really changed is the weather, we live in Miami & its always sunny here but lately its been a bit colder.


----------

